# OLN Sucks



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Does anyone remember the good old days when OLN used to actually have hunting shows on it? Now it's all biking, skiing, gold digging, and other crap. :eyeroll:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Yea I just love wat :roll: ching prospecting


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The outdoor channel has swan hunting on right now. 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone here get the "Sportsman's Channel"???

I hear it is all hunting and fishing...no horses or bike riding or prospecting.

I sent an email to Direct TV asking for it but they said they do no make puplic any decisions until the "appropriate time."


----------



## SCpheasanthntr (Jan 23, 2004)

How about Wal-Mart outdoors? I think I have watched them kill 2 ducks in 4-5 episodes. I would almost rather watch bicycle racing...no it's not that bad.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I watch it online all the time, www.thesportsmanchannel.com then hit online broadcast. It would be nice if we could get it on dss.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I do think the 2 best shows are on OLN...

Waterdog and Benelli's North American Safari


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Between OLN and Outdoors Channel, there's either a good hunting or fishing show on worth watching.

Once in a while, I zone out, and I look up to watch prospecting. Interesting stuff...but that whole dredging, cracking and using vacuums...what's up with that!?! Seems like cheating!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Not too mention the guys prospecting seem to have a few screws loose.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

its kinda like watching cops on the nature channel! hahah. They all have problems!


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok, who wants to start a new show w/ me that focuses on waterfowl hunting? I think that a decent show would not be hard to make a/o be much better than what is out there. It seems like we watch these things just cause they are the only thing on. Some buddies and I are helping out w/ the new Kent Hrbek Outdoors program. By this fall, I am planning on getting a few 3ccd cameras to bring along. 
We could do videos too. The whistling wings series is getting so old.
You hardly ever, ever see a good diver hunt. 
Good canada goose hunts on tape are rare. Too many pass shooting tapes out there. 
I am yet to see a woodduck killed on video and I have tons of VHS tapes. We have some can't miss woodduck holes around our camp. '
Also, I hardly ever see mallards killed in the field. Just a few on canada goose hunts. Is anyone else sick of timber hunts videotaped where the ducks come in the exact same way every single time; and then the next 3 hunts are in the timber.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

BB, You ever want a little help on taping, let me know!!! Any chance I could get to make a "REAL" video, I'm there 110%. I'm from St. Cloud and have quite a bit of waterfowling knowledge, especially ducks. I just would like to get some good hunting on tape to show my friends, let them know how my outings really go!!!


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

tell me about it. Timber hunts are sickening. There needs to be more prairie hunts. You see one timber hunt youve seen them all. I am ready to see some hunting that doesnt have nobs for hosts. Seems like every host doesnt know what they would do w.o. the guiding services. I would like to see some programs out there on their own and see how their success is then. Have them scout and make their own waterfowl blinds, instead of just jump in the blind and decoys to shoot their limit.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

My thoughts too #1 & Whak. I am from the cities...hunt a lot by willmar. I mostly would like to get them on film for a few yrs down the road and to show people. every duck opener we watch the '87 opener on tape of my dad and his friends. It is great to see them in red plaid shirts and burlap blinds. Now it is nothing but shadowgrass and fastgrass. 
Yeah, we pretty much hit fast forward on the timber hunts. If you've seen one duck lock up and come in through the trees, you've seen em all. 
Think of a DVD with three main options. Geese, puddlers, or divers. you could easily select what you feel like watching. I would give anything right now for a DVD with diver hunts, snow goose hunts, and good mallard hunts in the field. We pretty much cue our tapes up at camp to Fred Zink goose hunts and that's about it.
Do you hunt a lot near st cloud? I just graduated from SJU but never really hunted around there. We have a lease near Monti just off the river and my parents just bought a place west of the cities with three sloughs and some flat areas we are thinking about planting corn and milo and flooding around a pit. Maybe a good filming opp.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

My family owns a lot of land by rolette nd. which is just a half an hour NW of cando. We have superb hunting for ducks and geese. I would like to see some video of plains hunting, but im afraid of all the publicity and people that will accompany it. Wish we had some tape of hunts that we have had. Would be hillarious to see some of the ******* clan at its finest. Nothing like drinking beer in a blind till you uke: on your first hunt. Hahah.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

my family has land in that area too...we actually filmed a pilot for Kent Hrbek Outdoors up there in Oct. Just labeled it broadly as North Dakota. I would never pinpoint an area. We hunted minnedosa this fall....what a mistake after the whistling wing tape came out. everyone was up there. maryland guys, texas guys, good for the town i guess but the birds were pretty beat up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WG03, drinking while hunting.....not cool, a recipe for disaster!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

we tend to shy away from that now, saftey got to be an issue when the brain cells came back. Its better after the hunt anyway.


----------

